# Egyptian themes



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok I know halloween in just around the corner for this year but I am already thinking about NEXT year. This year we promised out oldest daughter to do pirates and about halfway into the build our youngest daughter said she wanted to do an egyptain mummy theme. So being out of money after buying/making all the pirate stuff I promised her Egyptain mummies next year. So I guess my question is does anyone know where I can get heiroglyphic stamps or stencils? I would LOVE to put in the effort and time to do a Heiroglyphic death prayer, on the walls as you walk into the Mummy chamber. It dosn't have to be correct just look cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

When I typed "heiroglyphic stamps or stencils" into google I found some stamp kits available on Amazon.
I can't tell how big they are. You'll probably want something bigger than that.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to want something fairly large I am a fairly good painter but free handing hundreds of symbols dosnt sound anywhere near fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this - standard stencil sheet is 8.5" by 11", but they'll enlarge the stencil up to 20" by 30" for an extra fee:

http://www.stencilplanet.com/browseproducts/Egyptian-hieroglyphics-stencil.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd also look at some of the hieroglyphic typefaces/fonts. You can type out your prayer or message and print it on a parchment style paper for an aged paper look (you can burn and age the actual paper for a more authentic look) and have decoder pages for the TOTs and guests to let them read the message or curse.
If you can flip your text, you can print your text backwards on a sheet or sheets of paper, then dampen the surface of the area you want to have the text, and place the prints (ink side down, and in order) against the surface and gently rub the back side of the paper prints to transfer the inked message. If you are going to do an engraved/carved "stone" wall in foam you can do this to give you guides to carve or burn your hieroglyphics into the foam surface for a more authentic look.
I'd take a look at all of the "mummy" movies, there will be lots of good ideas in those.
Maybe work on some statues of anubis, a book of the dead, etc.
Anubis was the God of the dead, he was the guide who led the souls through the underworld to the afterlife.
The following is a prayer to Anubis for the dead.
O, Anubis! Mighty Anubis! 
[Name] has entered the gates to your realm,
And we ask that you deem him worthy.
His spirit is a brave one,
And his soul is an honorable one.
O, Anubis! Mighty Anubis!
As you take his measure, 
And weigh his heart as he stands before you,
Know that he was loved by many,
And will be remembered by all.
Anubis, welcome [Name] and deem him worthy of entrance,
That he may walk through your realm,
And be under your protection for all eternity.
O, Anubis! Mighty Anubis!
Watch over [Name] as he bows before you


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I made my own stencils. What I did I printed out heiroglyphics and then drew them larger by hand.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29020
Here are the heiroglyphics I drew from.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

These guys have a nice collection for the Egyptian look:
http://www.stencilkingdom.com/catalogue/egypt/catalogue_body_egypt_1.htm


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions guys. Fontgeek I am deffinatly going to use the prayer, my stensils are on order. I have been hand drawing and painting as time premits and man it that time consuming. I have 1 wall down and at least 5 to go, Yea ME! Hubby thought I was crazy but he is happy so far that he hasn't had to help. I enlisted the kids but they got tired/bored too quick. SO now I get to wait for my back to feel better so I can sit for long periods again and get the rest of them knocked out.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We have also made an Anubius statue, in human form, and are working on one in with a jackyl head one for either side of the tomb enterance.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Our human anubius is almost done. All we have left is the box he is standing on.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grave...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love how the statue is looking!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

So I recieved the stencils and stamps in the mail this week. The stamps are only about 1 inch square and the stencils are huge but there are only 6 of them. So I guess I am back to hand drawing...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Could you stamp, scan and reprint enlarged?

Likewise with the stencils - scan and reprint smaller.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I could do that but wouldn't I have to cut out each letter with an exacto knife to make stencils? I am not what you would call efficent with a knife and I am afraid it would look like a murder scene before I was done, and while that would fit into a hunted house it's not the effect I was looking for...


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

DreadKnightswife said:


> Our human anubius is almost done. All we have left is the box he is standing on.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grave...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


 

Please don't let my wife see that. Your close enough that she would demand that I go steal it. I really don't want to go to jail.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Been working hard on our second anubis.

A close up of our jackyl headed anubis
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater

and a full body
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grave...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Please don't let my wife see that. Your close enough that she would demand that I go steal it. I really don't want to go to jail. 

I promise I wont show your wife but is she sees it on her own I can tell you how to make one


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

I want to do a "mummy" room this year for my home haunt. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Rubberband~ Our hopes are to do a dig enterance, a maze, a "treasure" room, and a tomb. We had a prop from which our actors pulled intestines from last year that we are going to use in the final room. We plan on dresing him to look a little Indiana Jonesish and having our Priest/mummy be preparing him for mummification. We hope for this room to have walls that "fall" also so when the priest says something to the effect that the Tots were warned not to enter the cursed tomb the walls "fall". I tend not to lean towards gory, (we still have younger children) and more towards awe inspiring. We are deffinately interested in seeing anything else anyone else has made and their suggestions!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Both of our Anubis statues together the jackyl headed one needs a little work still,
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...00078536.80991.100001013481705&type=1&theater

And one of the walls I hand drew and painted,
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

This would be a good addition to your haunt: http://www.thelibrarystore.com/product.jsp?path=-1|86315|86320|86383&id=87509

Only $9.95. You can't beat that. Glue a couple of them onto some styrofoam sheets and make a couple of standing sarcophaguses. You could probably curve the styrofoam to make them look more realistic and three-dimensional.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> This would be a good addition to your haunt: http://www.thelibrarystore.com/product.jsp?path=-1|86315|86320|86383&id=87509
> 
> Only $9.95. You can't beat that. Glue a couple of them onto some styrofoam sheets and make a couple of standing sarcophaguses. You could probably curve the styrofoam to make them look more realistic and three-dimensional.


That is an awesome idea Screaming Demons! I was planning on making sarcophaguses out of PVC to give them a 3 dimensional shape and wrapping them in dyed cheese cloth with gold packaging net as a last layer, then painting or sewing a head and headdress to the outside, but I may buy 1 or two of these if that idea dosn't come to fruition.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Some more pics of what DreadKnight and myself have been working on,
A wall that is going near our Dig site,
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=3&theater

Our wall that is going to hold our "falling" walls if we can figure out how to make it work.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=3&theater

and one of our "falling" walls partially painted with Osiris the god of the underworld.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=3&theater
We also have our Jackyl headed Anubis complete.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=3&theater


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice work on your painting and creatures. And I love falling walls!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Sekhemet god of war another of our falling walls, which we figured out! I am very proud of the DreadKnight and myself!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Gravestone-Estates/166617500068844


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Video of our "falling" walls. Osiris' painting needs finished but we were so eager to see if it worked we couldn't wait.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=448893518483767


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Working on a scarcoughagus now, I think I am addicted to clay mache' you can do so many cool things with it!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...34673461.56971.100000893689145&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I finished the mask for the sarcoughagus my oldest daughter has named him "sir coughing guy" I think it fits LOL!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...34673461.56971.100000893689145&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

The Egyptian rooms are all together and they look awesome. Now to wait for it to get light so I can take some pictures!


----------

